# Woman with narrow feet, tiny ankles and heels!



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

Any recommendations for a great fitting boot for me? My feet are a size 9, but they are flat and narrow, which causes me to have major heel lift issues! Currently, I have Nike boots, and they are narrow-er or sure, but I cant get them tight enough with the lacing system. Its so bad I have to have my hubbs do them up every time and I still get mad lift. It's super lame that I can't go w/o him unless I embarrassingly ask some stranger to do em up. Id like a Boa system or something (whatever) that I can do up myself. Cost really isn't a concern for me....I'd pay just about anything or great boots I can o up myself! Help:dizzy:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Spend some time trying on different brands and models to see what fits best.

I tried Nike and had heel lift even with J bars, so I kept looking. Thirtytwo Lashed with fast track lacing worked the best for me. I didn't like the boas I tried because I couldn't tweak it where I needed. The FT lacing system worked better for me. 

Go to a good local shop and spend some time with a good boot fitter. Heat molding and inserts like J bars, C bars, and such can make a big difference. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Spend some time trying on different brands and models to see what fits best.
> 
> I tried Nike and had heel lift even with J bars, so I kept looking. Thirtytwo Lashed with fast track lacing worked the best for me. I didn't like the boas I tried because I couldn't tweak it where I needed. The FT lacing system worked better for me.
> 
> ...


Before I bought this last pair of Nikes I probably tried on 20 pairs of boots. Im sure Ill do the same thing again  I was hoping to narrow it down some before going in but you're right, that's the best way to figure it out.

I am interested in the FT sytem though. Aren't there 4 or 5 'zones' to tighten? Do you have trouble getting enough muscle to pull me tight enough?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Bauba said:


> Before I bought this last pair of Nikes I probably tried on 20 pairs of boots. Im sure Ill do the same thing again  I was hoping to narrow it down some before going in but you're right, that's the best way to figure it out.
> 
> I am interested in the FT sytem though. Aren't there 4 or 5 'zones' to tighten? Do you have trouble getting enough muscle to pull me tight enough?


Yeah, it's really the best and only way. I spent far longer in time and miles searching for a boot than I had originally planned. But it was with a good boot fitter that I found a pair that worked best for me. See if you can try boots while a fitter is working. I had well-intentioned shop kids try to help prior, but they just didn't have the same knowledge or experience as a fitter.

The FT on my model boot has an inner lace system and an outer. The outer has two pulls while the inner has one.

A helpful thing is to rotate your foot in both directions while pulling the inner lace. I usually do that with my foot elevated (standing on my other foot). When I do the outer laces up, I flex a bit down with my foot on the ground so it's not too tight where it shouldn't be. 

I don't have a problem with having enough strength for it, but I have a lot of upper body strength  Regardless, if you use leverage while tightening (push down with your foot as you pull up), you should be fine.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

I also have really narrow feet as well (size 8.5), and I have Salomon boots (possibly the Kiana, but I got them 3 or 4 years ago so now sure how similar the current model is). They are really comfy once on, and I don't have any trouble with heel lift. That being said, I find the lacing system a bit difficult - it has a 2 part speed lace system. I actually think it was easier to get my boots really tight with regular laces, but I like that these stay tight throughout the day. They aren't HARD to do up (no muscle required), it just takes me a while  So just make sure you can do boa laces up tight enough, because I cannot just pull from the top tab on mine or they are too loose! I usually have to clip one side of the laces in at a time and pull on each lace cross all the way up like regular laces. But definitely try a pair of Salomon boots on, I really like mine once they are on my feet


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

If it's a matter of having too much volume in the whole boot (rather than just in the heel), maybe a new set of insoles would work? I've used this one to take up space in boots that were just a bit too high volume, and you can also buy insole shims and heel lifts from companies like Tognar.


----------



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

THE boot man + a pair of Solomon Kianas(sp?)= heaven! Thanks for all the suggestions. I don't think I could be happier.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Bauba said:


> THE boot man + a pair of Solomon Kianas(sp?)= heaven! Thanks for all the suggestions. I don't think I could be happier.


Sweet! I love mine, hope you're faster at doing them up than I am!


----------



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

silverwhale said:


> Sweet! I love mine, hope you're faster at doing them up than I am!


Hey, I don't really care how long it takes me.....I'm just stoked I actually CAN do them up!:yahoo:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Bauba said:


> THE boot man + a pair of Solomon Kianas(sp?)= heaven! Thanks for all the suggestions. I don't think I could be happier.


Glad to hear it worked out!!


----------

